# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  راهنمایی درمورد دانشگاه آزاد بدون آزمون

## masudr

سلام.

من الان دوره پیش دانشگاهی تمام کردم  حالا میخوام  برم دانشگاه ازاد  برای ثبت نام باید چه انتخاب کنم

کارشناسی ناپیوسته
کارشناسی پیوسته
کاردانی پیوسته
کاردانی ناپیوسته 

رشته تحصیلی ریاضی هست 

من الان کارت اعتباری کارشناسی گرفتم اشتباه کردم؟؟

----------


## artim

شما 
لیسانس میخوای یا فوق دیپلم؟

----------


## masudr

> شما 
> لیسانس میخوای یا فوق دیپلم؟



لیسانس میخوام رفیقم

----------


## artim

> لیسانس میخوام رفیقم


کارشناسی پیوسته اینو بزن
کد رشته هاتو تو انتخاب رشته اش بزن

----------


## masudr

> کارشناسی پیوسته اینو بزن
> کد رشته هاتو تو انتخاب رشته اش بزن


 پس من الان اشتباه نکردم کارت اعتباری کارشناسی گرفتم

الان فرق پیوسته با ناپیوسته چیه ؟

----------


## artim

> پس من الان اشتباه نکردم کارت اعتباری کارشناسی گرفتم
> 
> الان فرق پیوسته با ناپیوسته چیه ؟


پیوسته ینی از دیپلم بخونی تا لیسانس
ناپیوسته یعنی از فوق دیپلم بخونی تا لیسانس

----------


## Alighasemi

> پیوسته ینی از دیپلم بخونی تا لیسانس
> ناپیوسته یعنی از فوق دیپلم بخونی تا لیسانس


در مورد ناپیوسته...تا فوق دیپلم رو باید کجا بخونی؟منظورمو گرفتی؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## artim

> در مورد ناپیوسته...تا فوق دیپلم رو باید کجا بخونی؟منظورمو گرفتی؟


فوق دیپلم میشه کاردانی
باید کاردانی بخونی

----------


## SHERWEAN

> در مورد ناپیوسته...تا فوق دیپلم رو باید کجا بخونی؟منظورمو گرفتی؟


ناپیوسته برای کسانی هستش که کاردانی (فوق دیپلم) دارن و می‌خوان ادامه بدن. به کار شما نمیاد!  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Alighasemi

> ناپیوسته برای کسانی هستش که کاردانی (فوق دیپلم) دارن و می‌خوان ادامه بدن. به کار شما نمیاد!


ااااا اقا مگه نباید من ک پیشو خوندم ناپیوسته کاردانی شرکت کنم؟
---------
"کاردانی  پیوسته شامل دانش آموختگانی است که بدون گذراندن دوره پیش دانشگاهی وارد  دوره کاردانی شده باشند. کاردانی ناپیوسته شامل دانش آموختگانی که پس از  گذراندن دوره پیش دانشگاهی وارد دوره کاردانی شده باشند."؟؟؟!!!

----------


## Alighasemi

> فوق دیپلم میشه کاردانی
> باید کاردانی بخونی


بعد ما الان هم سراسری و هم ازادو انتخابرشته میکنیم و وقتی نتیجه بیاد و سراسری قبول شده باشیم باید بریم و گرنه سال بعد نمیتونیم شرکت کنیم.در مورد ازاد چه جوره؟باید حتما شرکت کنیم؟اگه قبول شده باشیم؟

----------


## artim

> بعد ما الان هم سراسری و هم ازادو انتخابرشته میکنیم و وقتی نتیجه بیاد و سراسری قبول شده باشیم باید بریم و گرنه سال بعد نمیتونیم شرکت کنیم.در مورد ازاد چه جوره؟باید حتما شرکت کنیم؟اگه قبول شده باشیم؟


نه ازاد قبول شدی اگه خواستی میتونی نری مشکلی نداره
شما اگه فوق دیپلم میخوایی کاردانی بزن
اگه لیسانس میخوای و دیپلم داری کارشناسی پیوسته بزن

----------


## Mohammad.N

> نه ازاد قبول شدی اگه خواستی میتونی نری مشکلی نداره
> شما اگه فوق دیپلم میخوایی کاردانی بزن
> اگه لیسانس میخوای و دیپلم داری کارشناسی پیوسته بزن


مگه دلخواهیه ؟
ینی کسی ک چهارم رو تموم کرده می تونه بر لیسانس بخونه یا فوق دیپلم ؟ هر کدوم ک خواست ؟

----------


## artim

> مگه دلخواهیه ؟
> ینی کسی ک چهارم رو تموم کرده می تونه بر لیسانس بخونه یا فوق دیپلم ؟ هر کدوم ک خواست ؟


بله دلخواهه یکی فوق دیپلم میخواد یکی لیسانس

----------


## Mohammad.N

> بله دلخواهه یکی فوق دیپلم میخواد یکی لیسانس


ینی چی چ فرقی می کنه ؟؟

----------


## artim

> ینی چی چ فرقی می کنه ؟؟


گفتم که
یکیش فوق دیپلم یکیش لیسانسه

----------


## Mohammad.N

> گفتم که
> یکیش فوق دیپلم یکیش لیسانسه


خب نه منظورم اینه نباید حتما فوق دیپلم گرفت بعد رفت واسه لیسانس ؟

----------


## artim

> خب نه منظورم اینه نباید حتما فوق دیپلم گرفت بعد رفت واسه لیسانس ؟


نه الزامی نداره

----------


## Mohammad.N

> نه الزامی نداره


ایشون چ جوری می خوان دانشگاه آزاد ثبت نام کنن ؟ مگه نباید کنکور بدن ؟

----------


## artim

> ایشون چ جوری می خوان دانشگاه آزاد ثبت نام کنن ؟ مگه نباید کنکور بدن ؟


بدون ازمون هست

----------


## Mohammad.N

> بدون ازمون هست


بدون آزمون چ جوریه ؟ مثلا فرقش با آزمون چیه ؟ چ رشته هاییی داره ؟

----------


## artim

> بدون آزمون چ جوریه ؟ مثلا فرقش با آزمون چیه ؟ چ رشته هاییی داره ؟


خب یه سری رشته ها رو نداره
فرقی نداره فقط ملاک سوابق تحصیلیت هست
میگن شاید در اینده مدرک بدون ازمون ارزشی زیاد نداشته باشه میگن من نمیدونم درسته یا نه

----------


## Mohammad.N

> خب یه سری رشته ها رو نداره
> فرقی نداره فقط ملاک سوابق تحصیلیت هست
> میگن شاید در اینده مدرک بدون ازمون ارزشی زیاد نداشته باشه میگن من نمیدونم درسته یا نه


مرسی بابت توضیحاتت ممنون

----------


## pegahmht

رشته های بدون ازمون عمران هم داره؟

البته دکتر افشار میگفت با آزمون و بدون آزمون هیچ فرقی نداره از لحاظ اعتبار مدرک چون اصلا در مدرک تحصیلی درج نمیشه 
نمیدونم ولی به نظر منم یه فرقی حتما باید داشته باشن

----------


## artim

> رشته های بدون ازمون عمران هم داره؟
> 
> البته دکتر افشار میگفت با آزمون و بدون آزمون هیچ فرقی نداره از لحاظ اعتبار مدرک چون اصلا در مدرک تحصیلی درج نمیشه 
> نمیدونم ولی به نظر منم یه فرقی حتما باید داشته باشن


بله احتمال زیاد داره

----------


## khaan

> رشته های بدون ازمون عمران هم داره؟
> 
> البته دکتر افشار میگفت با آزمون و بدون آزمون هیچ فرقی نداره از لحاظ اعتبار مدرک چون اصلا در مدرک تحصیلی درج نمیشه 
> نمیدونم ولی به نظر منم یه فرقی حتما باید داشته باشن


از لحاظ اعتبار هیچ فرقی ندارن. در مدرک هم درج نمیشه اگه بشه هم بازم تاثیری روی اعتبارش نداره اعتبار مدرک به رشته و معدل و دانشگاه هست.

----------

